# Couple pics of Peruvian mantis



## Rick (Dec 7, 2005)

Pics of two males. One is green and the other is light brown with a green stripe on his wing. I have three females that are still subadults.


----------



## Ian (Dec 7, 2005)

Sweet pics. Are they the peruviana or gracilis?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2005)

Not sure Ian. Got them from yen when they were like L2 or so.


----------



## Obie (Dec 7, 2005)

I believe those are O. peruviana. I have 4 subadults and one adult male.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 7, 2005)

Glad to see them doing well Rick, great job. FEmale should be larger and has slightly pointy eyes. Good luck breeding Oxyopsis Peruviana.


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks yen. They have been good so far. No deaths and they are good eaters. Their behavior is pretty neat too. Especially when you come near and they stretch out and flatten themselves.


----------



## Obie (Dec 12, 2005)

A couple of shots of my male. I really like this species.


----------



## FieroRumor (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice pics! They are beautiful mantids! Very delicate looking.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2005)

My females should molt into adults soon. So far these have been fun and interesting.


----------



## Rib (Dec 12, 2005)

I really like the look at that mantis. I might try to get some at a later stage. Keep us informed on your breeding success rick, id be very interested to hear form you


----------

